# Cory Feed



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

Is ok to feed corys beef heart?


----------



## Gourami Freak (Mar 6, 2010)

it seems like that would be hard to come by, i feed mine bottom feeder shrimp pellets.
i cant really see a problem with that though, other then it mite increase nitrate and nitrites in your tank.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Gourami Freak said:


> it seems like that would be hard to come by, i feed mine bottom feeder shrimp pellets.
> i cant really see a problem with that though, other then it mite increase nitrate and nitrites in your tank.


Beefheart can be found frozen at Petsmart for $4 and yes it is fine for all tropical freshwater fish.


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

just make sure there is no fat on it


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I have had kept cories for a couple years now and their favorite still seems to be sinking shrimp pellets.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

that is because you don't feed them Plecocaine GK...
cories;like any other fish need a good well balanced diet.and vegetable matter should be a big part f it...


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

lohachata said:


> that is because you don't feed them Plecocaine GK...
> cories;like any other fish need a good well balanced diet.and vegetable matter should be a big part f it...


They get algae chips too.


----------

